# Spycraft 2.0 players wanted in MA



## Guardsmith (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm looking for players for a SpyCraft 2.0 game. See below for more information, and if you have any questions or are interested, e-mail me at dshighlands <at> yahoo <dot> com

System: Spycraft 2.0.

Day/Time: Weekend afternoons, starting around 1 or 2 and going until we stop, but probably not later than 6 or 7. Sunday is the preferred day, but Saturday can be arranged if enough people are interested.

Frequency: I’d like try to meet every other week.

Location: My condo in Quincy (an incredibly short walk from North Quincy "T" stop)*.

Setting/style stuff: This will be a real world espionage/action campaign with a few cinematic elements. Also the players as a group will have the choice of either 1) being a CIA covert action team at the end of the Cold War, or 2) working for a private military corporation in the modern day (think of the movie _Ronin_, but with corporate backing for the operatives).

Player/gaming skill level: Players should be at least 21 and have a familiarity with role-playing in general but no specific system knowledge is required.

*Note: if you are interested, but unable to make it to Quincy, let me know. There is a possibility that the game can meet in Cambridge, and if enough people are interested, I will make more serious inquiries.


----------



## Guardsmith (Aug 7, 2007)

* Bump *


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 7, 2007)

Too bad you aren't closer to Providence - I might be starting a Spycraft campaign in September.


----------

